# Need parts for a Long 1199B Backhoe



## profnohair

I am in need of a part for the control valve of a Long 1199B backhoe.

They are out of business. 

Any ideas if anyone still sells parts?


----------



## profnohair

*I found the supplier!*



profnohair said:


> I am in need of a part for the control valve of a Long 1199B backhoe.
> 
> They are out of business.
> 
> Any ideas if anyone still sells parts?


I finally found the manufacturer of the control valves.

Livingston and Haven
800-825-4969
www.lhtech.com

The valve that I needed is part #N5002-A1 which is the outrigger valve.

At this time (10-2012) the price is $165.00

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pottergang

I just recently bought an old Long 1199B backhoe that has very loose lever control linkage that goes to the control valves. Does anyone know where I can get new linkage ball joints? These appear just like steering linkage on some riding mowers, but have a larger bolt and stud size. Also, is there a parts list for this unit. I have found the owner's manual on line, but a parts list would be great.

I have tried to contact Farmtrac and Montana, but I have not had anyone contact me back when I have emailed them for information.


----------



## profnohair

Mine has the linkage problem also. 

If you find the replacement parts please post the information here.

Thanks,

Profnohair


----------



## Pottergang

*Long 1199B backhoe linkage*

I took my control valve assembly and PTO pump to a local company and they found a much better than original ball joint linkage. They listed the part number as 44K54660 and sold it for $12.95 each. I did a web search on the part number, but was unable to find anything at all. I am sure they bought it from somewhere. If you want to contact the place that repaired the control valves and PTO pump, here is the name of the company that found the ball joints for me:

MATS Equipment Company
51 Pierce Avenue
West Carrollton, Ohio 45449
937-859-8057


----------



## profnohair

Great info, I will contact them.

Thanks


----------

